# Uprating Weight Plate



## Facts4alan (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a ELddis Aspire 2013 which is plated at 3700kg I know that I can upgrade to 3850kg I have had air suspension fitted and am upgrading the tyres to 112 to carry the extra back axle weight does any one know if I can uprate the weight plate ie the log book myself or must I go through a company like SV Tech


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

You have to go through SV tech...
We got ourselves weighed at an obliging flour mill along with the Hovis near Northampton some weeks ago. 

We were plated at 3500 and came in at 3860 with me innit. 
Oops! (And 3800 with me out of it so a handy set of scales!) 

We phoned SV tech - very helpful indeed but wanted a couple of hundred quid for the paper work to get us to 4000.

We also have air ride plus new tyres; Michelin. But... if we would have had continentals they could have plated us even higher! 
We then contacted Autotrail as 3500 seemed kinda low and were told that our wagon left factory with 3800 plate. Did not. So they kindly supplied one. 
But it seems that once you are plated which ever way you have to send docs to DVLA - we are still waiting for forms to be returned to us...and cant book a ferry till we get them so hence amusing myself on this site... but get this our road tax drops by £70! Good luck!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have just had my V5 back from DVLA. They uprated the tax class but not the maximum tec. mass! So it has had to go back. When you update there are three possible entries tax class, tax weight and MTPM.
The V5 did however come back in about 1 week.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Sent my weight uprate documentation with the V5 in late Sept and still waiting for the V5 to be returned :-(

Edit: Having worried myself that the paperwork has gone astray, I just called DVLA. The weight change has been made and the paperwork was posted out this morning. Phew!


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Oops! Could that mean winter in Blighty? Or may one travel without his thingee? 
We have label for 3800 plus the original V5 which we had lost but re found; so DVLA has its own duplicate, which we asked for before we did the weighing thing... Oh gosh! Where is the whiskey! We are all so nice in UK far too law abiding.... while on the other side of the fence...byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

letsgoforit said:


> You have to go through SV tech...


That is a blanket statement - and it is not correct.

My MH was plated by FIAT and by N+B at 3500kg but had been registered at 'Revenue Weight' at 3850kg., which is what the chassis will carry.

I wrote to N+B and they sent me a new 3850kg plate(it is actually plastic like their original) and it was FOC.

So I say that it is not always necessary to go via VTech or equivalent. Sometimes it maybe if a technical upgrade, e.g. airides, may(or not) assist the process.

I would always suggest contacting the converter first - after all they were responsible for getting the Construction and Use Certificate for the MH in the first place.

Geoff


----------

